

Entrepreneurship Flourishes for 54 Hours in Iran - pykello
http://www.inc.com/eric-markowitz/entrepreneurship-flourishes-for-54-hours-in-Iran.html

======
abbasmehdi
The title will mislead you into thinking that Iran is a communist
(economically) country. I doubt that's the case because, though I am not
Iranian and have never been to Iran, I have hundreds of Iranian friends whose
families in Iran own big and small businesses. Some examples that come to mind
immediately are a friend whose dad runs a medical diagnostic lab in Tehran,
another whose family (brothers) runs an advertising agency, and one whose
family manufactures household cleaning agents. Web entrepreneurship might not
be thriving like in the US, but that is not the only kind of entrepreneurship
and this title can lead one into believing that there are no successful
entrepreneurs in Iran.

PS Mad props to Startup Weekend.

~~~
pykello
The problem with tech entrepreneurship in Iran is that US sanctions disable
iranians to have business with the rest of the world. Most of online payment
methods are blocked in Iran, and I think most companies are not allowed to
have business with Iranians.

~~~
abbasmehdi
You're absolutely right. On a global scale Iran is isolated. My issue was how
using the word "entrepreneurship" instead of "web entrepreneurship of global
scale" mis-positions Iran as having no civilian economy.

A friend's friend has made a fortune by cloning eBay for Iran seven years ago.

